# It's my turn...



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

2011 335D with 46,000 miles and 2 SES lights in last 1200 miles. My SO took the car in to dealership and within 90 minutes, they called me to tell me they found injector error codes. After testing the injectors, they determined they were going to replace all 6 with a "new style/updated" set of injectors. Looks like the $4k extended warranty is gonna pay off. It is supposed to be done by the end of day on 4/21. 
Cheetah45


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

chetah45 said:


> 2011 335D with 46,000 miles and 2 SES lights in last 1200 miles. My SO took the car in to dealership and within 90 minutes, they called me to tell me they found injector error codes. After testing the injectors, they determined they were going to replace all 6 with a "new style/updated" set of injectors. Looks like the $4k extended warranty is gonna pay off. It is supposed to be done by the end of day on 4/21.
> Cheetah45


While certainly possible you have injector issues, it may more likely be the DDE software needs to be updated. Unfortunately mechanics no longer think, they do just what the computer tells them. But the computer is not always right.

There are dozens of stories on the boards of people getting injectors replaced, often multiple times, to only have the problem actually solved when the DDE software was updated. I have an early 2011 thus I must have "old style" injectors as well. I'm currently not far from 80K miles and the only thing done so far has been a CBU cleaning at 54K. Car runs perfectly, still on original injectors. I do always use fuel from a high volume station and I've never used an additive.

I believe I can tell the quality of the fuel by the MPG I get. Those brands/stations that seem to give better MPG, are the ones I go to. One is a no name local dealer, but they specialize in diesel and fuel oil.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

KeithS said:


> ....
> Unfortunately mechanics no longer think, they do just what the computer tells them. But the computer is not always right.
> ....


I had many problems with the injectors (17 new injectors in total). The SA and the Service dept. Manager told me that they have no choice while working under new car warranty or BMW extended warranty. The computer tell the mechanic what to do and the diagnostic is reported to BMW corporate. They have to do what the computer tell them if they want to get paid by the BMW warranty.
In order to do something different than the computer tell the mechanic, they have to get an approval from BMW. The approval process can take 1 or 2 days (I know, I went to that process).


----------



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

I had just gotten the car back from another SES issue where they replaced the fuel vapor canister(I believe) cuz the sensor went bad. A couple of days later I started out on my trip to Nevada and I was driving along with the flow of traffic and had to let off the throttle and the SES light popped on again. When I got pahrump, while driving through town, I detected a miss in the engine idle. It was really noticeable when the car was started...when it missed, the idle would vary about 200 rpm. It would do the idle bounce for about 5 seconds or so then smooth out. I let the car sit for 3 days, then started it for the trip home and this time started and ran normal. On the trip back, I felt a miss or hiccup while driving it but it had no problem maintaining the 80-90 mph drive back. 
I was surprised about the speed of the dealerships diagnosis and plan of repair. My girlfriend took it in at 9am and by noon they called me and said they were changing the injectors and should have it done by the end of the next day.


----------



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

chetah45 said:


> 2011 335D with 46,000 miles and 2 SES lights in last 1200 miles. My SO took the car in to dealership and within 90 minutes, they called me to tell me they found injector error codes. After testing the injectors, they determined they were going to replace all 6 with a "new style/updated" set of injectors. Looks like the $4k extended warranty is gonna pay off. It is supposed to be done by the end of day on 4/21.
> Cheetah45


I've been having injector codes after a CBU clean, I put all the details in this thread
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=905004

Basically, just updated the SW and boost some Power Service Diesel Kleen
so far so good no more codes for 3 days now.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

bimmerup-sonny said:


> I've been having injector codes after a CBU clean...


If they do not reset the injector adaption values after the CBU clean, injector codes will often happen. On my car they cleaned the CBU, drove it around for a while, then set up an IRAP session with BMW engineers. I believe they take operating parameters, run it though some funky algorithms, and determine the new adaptation settings. That was 25K miles ago and I never had an injector code since. And as mentioned before, still the original injectors.


----------



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

KeithS said:


> If they do not reset the injector adaption values after the CBU clean, injector codes will often happen. On my car they cleaned the CBU, drove it around for a while, then set up an IRAP session with BMW engineers. I believe they take operating parameters, run it though some funky algorithms, and determine the new adaptation settings. That was 25K miles ago and I never had an injector code since. And as mentioned before, still the original injectors.


This is what I found from the forum and had my indie garage perform the DDE update,
the funny thing is that I did not get any injector codes until 6K miles after CBU clean.

===================
ISTA/P 3.54.3
- New I-levels for the E90 and E70 contain new DDE software to correct the zero-mass adaptation faults from occurring after intake carbon cleaning as described in SI B13 04 14.
Target I-levels=> E89X-14-11-501 and E070-14-11-501
Note: This requires the service function for the DDE incremental wheel adaptation reset to be performed after programming - this test plan is included in ISTA 3.47.10.

ISTA 3.47.10
-The Service Function for the E90 and E70 M57Y diesels to reset the incremental wheel adaptation after carbon cleaning is included.
Important:
The vehicles must first be updated using ISTA/P 3.54.3 (Target I-levels=> E89X-14-11-501 and E070-14-11-501) for this test plan to complete successfully, as all previous software versions do not support this function.
With these ISTA/P and ISTA version releases, IRAP sessions are no longer necessary for both issues.

Because of these important updates, all workshop equipment must be updated by January 1, 2015 in order for Customer Care Package work to be performed at your center.
=======================


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*Emissions warranty coverage*



chetah45 said:


> 2011 335D with 46,000 miles and 2 SES lights in last 1200 miles. My SO took the car in to dealership and within 90 minutes, they called me to tell me they found injector error codes. After testing the injectors, they determined they were going to replace all 6 with a "new style/updated" set of injectors. Looks like the $4k extended warranty is gonna pay off. It is supposed to be done by the end of day on 4/21.
> Cheetah45


Check your owner's warranty manual - aren't Fuel Injectors are covered under BMW's 7 year / 70,000 mile "Emissions Warranty"? I mean if you also have a supplemental or aftermarket warranty offering to pick it up don't neglect the other "federally mandated" EPA protection. :dunno:

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...repair-for-his-bmw/index.htm?loginMethod=auto


----------



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just got a call from service advisor apologizing for some misinformation he gave me yesterday. He told me car won't be done until next Wednesday because they had to send out intake to be cleaned at machine shop. He apologized as he thought it was a quick deal to be done like the gas cars. 
I told him I thought the 24 hour turn around for injector replacement and carbon cleaning was wishful thinking. I asked him about "updated injectors" and he replied something about "index 11" and that mine were like "index 8". I asked him if the tech agreed that it needs to be decarboned and tech said yes. SA said all this was covered under Platinum warranty and $50. I asked the SA if he would mention a DDE update with the tech and he said he would. I told him that I am not trying to tell them what to do, but asking a general question. He was cool with it. I then told him that if he was cool with us keeping their loaner(new 320i with no plates) til Wednesday, I was cool with the dealership keeping the car til it's done.
Looks like next update will be next Wednesday. I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Dam,

102k miles and still no issues with CBU or injectors! :thumbup:

Could it be the fuel?:dunno:


----------



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

Flyingman: 
I have my favorite fueling places and always fuel car myself...don't allow the SO to do it. This last tank full was from my usual place that is high volume and I fuel there with my work truck (usually 2'times a week) and with my CARB forsaken VW Passat. Dealership SA admitted to injector fault codes which(unless someone has other knowledge) leads me to suspect something other than fuel. 
Been driving diesel powered vehicles since 1982 and I have never ever encountered contaminated fuel in the roughly 800,000 miles I have driven since then. I have also never had fuel injector malfunctions/failures in 46,000 miles either. My 04 Dodge Cummins has 230,000 miles on its replacements(originals went 180,000). My Passat is at 61,000. I dropped a hint about the DDE. Hopefully they will look into that also.
Cheetah45


----------



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

Faults found: 004592(smooth running controller cylinder4) 004593(smooth running controller cylinder 2); 004AE6(DDE: zero quantity adaptation, injector, cylinder2). Performed test plan for zero adaptation fault and determined cylinder 2 injector needs to be replaced.
Diagnose: D1350_D0000000_01_010.
Using BMW's SIB 11 03 14, they championed a case for carbon cleaning and got approval for PUMA 62605022.
Saturday my SO picked up the car from the dealership where they removed the intake assembly and sent out cleaning to a machine shop. They walnut blasted the cylinder head and valve cover and replaced all 6 injectors and registered "nbew" injectors in the DDE. 
I have no idea how much this cost, since I bought the Platinum ESP it looks like I made a good investment.
Now, how to prevent the carbon from coming back? Block off the EGR? Anybody have a definitive answer?


----------

